# Avian X Honker Feeders



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

4 Avian X AXP's.....Great shape $75 (These retail $220 6 pack)


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

How much for the Black or Yellow decoys??  I need one.


----------

